# Bottled my first mead today!



## Mud (Nov 21, 2009)

This is actually my first wine, too. Not sure without checking notes, but I think it was started 6 months ago or so. It's Orange Blossom honey. Allie had suggested that bulk aging would improve it, and I had planned to follow her advice, but I need the space in the carboys. 

I sanitized the bottles, racked and stabilized the mead, and backsweetened a tad. 750 grams of honey for 5 gallons to be exact. Right now it doesn't taste very good. It was pretty good when it was just done fermenting, though. It tasted sweet despite being completely dry back then, so I didn't think it needed much honey. We'll see how it turns out. 

Next on the list is 3 gallons of elderberry. Or maybe 5 gallons of blueberry. Decisions, decisions.

Mud


----------



## St Allie (Nov 21, 2009)

My gorseflower mead tasted great at bottling.. the kiwifruit melomel not so good.. I figure they need a year in the bottle anyway.. so they are up the back of the cellar now.. I'll just forget about them for a while.

fingers crossed for your orangeblossom one.. wouldn't mind trying that one..

honeysuckle in full flower here.. but need a sunny day for harvest..hopefully in the next couple of days.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds great Mud. I still havent started my plain mead yet from the honey I bought of you but mt Cyser is clearing althouth I still havent sweetened it yet.


----------



## Mud (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll post you a bottle of goodies, Wade. Hopefully it'll make it intact. Might be a few days before I can get it out, though. 

Wish I could send you some, too, Allie. But shipping...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 21, 2009)

As will I some Cyser when its ready.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 21, 2009)

Mud said:


> I'll post you a bottle of goodies, Wade. Hopefully it'll make it intact. Might be a few days before I can get it out, though.
> 
> Wish I could send you some, too, Allie. But shipping...



agreed. to bad we can't share. i was taught to do so, but not possible with US laws (are there international laws for alcoholic bev.?). i don't care about shipping policies, just legality.

oh and congrats Mud! i want to make mead as it's one of many i haven't done yet. i have been trying to do anything that's fermentable! lol

IIRC, mead can age for a long time. hide it for awhile.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 21, 2009)

MID let me know if you find out how to ferment cat hair, spruce needles, mosquitoes, or snow!! We could make a fortune!LOL


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 22, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> MID let me know if you find out how to ferment cat hair, spruce needles, mosquitoes, or snow!! We could make a fortune!LOL



cat hair, is a no go. spruce, well, it might be do-able. mosquitoes, for the people who like rare meat. snow, might be bland, maybe the yellow stuff? rofl!!!


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 23, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> agreed. to bad we can't share. i was taught to do so, but not possible with US laws (are there international laws for alcoholic bev.?). i don't care about shipping policies, just legality.
> 
> oh and congrats Mud! i want to make mead as it's one of many i haven't done yet. i have been trying to do anything that's fermentable! lol
> 
> IIRC, mead can age for a long time. hide it for awhile.



As I understand it, it's only illegal to ship through the US Postal Service.

UPS and FedEx have "shipping policies", but it's not illegal to ship alcohol through them. People ship beers and meads to competitions via UPS/FedEx all the time. If asked, people claim glassware or yeast samples.


----------



## Mud (Nov 23, 2009)

That's right as far as I know...I was just referring to the cost of shipping to NZ. Yikes.


----------



## TheTooth (Nov 23, 2009)

Mud said:


> That's right as far as I know...I was just referring to the cost of shipping to NZ. Yikes.



Yikes! That would be pricey. Sorry for the confusion... I thought you were talking to Midwest Vintner. LOL


----------



## kiljoy (Nov 23, 2009)

You guys peaked my interest. I plugged a 5lb. 12x6x6 box from Ohio to Auckland, NZ into UPS.com It’s about $125 shipping. Yikes!

Articsid,
I saw some cat hair floating around in my last batch of Niagara. No matter how hard you try, those little suckers get everywhere!


----------



## St Allie (Nov 23, 2009)

hehehhe

that would be the most expensive bottle of homemade plonk ever!


----------

